# amp cuts out



## vkrandoff (Feb 29, 2008)

hello everyone i am new to the forums and was reading some very interesting posts but was unable to find the answer to my problem so maybe someone on here can help me...... ok here goes. i have two sony explode 10'' subwoofers and an 800w autotek amp it works great but if i turn the power level up the amp begins to cut off for a few sec and the comes back on.. when i finally got it to stay on i was happy but i took a drive today and about 30 45 mins into the drive the amp went off and i had to turn it all off and back on for it to come back on. it stayed on for a few min and back off it went..... i have it in a 97 dodge intrepid and have had previous problems like this so i know it is not the amp... can someone pls help me with this ..... 

ps i had someone tell me i did not have a good ground... and i was thinking i need a capacitor to help the battery out ......


----------



## jeepguync (Feb 29, 2008)

how are the subs wired it sounds like you have too low of an ohm load and the amp is clipping. are the subs dvc?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Depending on the size of your subs, you may need a power cap (capacitor) which will help the power to the amp and subs.

It might also be a grounding issue.

Where is your current ground and is it touching bare metal??


----------



## jeepguync (Feb 29, 2008)

for a 1 amp setup i dont think you need a cap even if you have a small car its got at least a 90 amp alternator the only negative result you aer gonna have is your headlights may dim somewhat. my last big system i had 4 amps for subs and 2 per door and no cap or extra battery and it did mid 50s legal the headlights almost shut down at night but it never caused the amp to cut off. it could be a grounding issue i doubt it but its possible.


----------



## vkrandoff (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks everyone ... the subs are wired in a series .. out of the amp into first 10'' sub then that is wired to the other sub.... i tried it both ways... i definitly think i need a cap cause the lightsdim alot so i know that for a fact ... i think u are on to something jeepguync... i think the ohms are off... the speakers are the older 10'' sony explode the used to sell at wally world the 1100 watt peak ... i am not sure what ohm they are...if u have anymore suggestions pls feel free.....


----------



## jeepguync (Feb 29, 2008)

are they dual voice coil?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Use a direct turn on from the fuse panel, make sure ground is good.


----------



## jeepguync (Feb 29, 2008)

the switch is something that i did not think of an easy solution to this it get you a 5 pin relay and connect a hot lead to the relay straight off your power wire and use the existing remote wire to switch the relay 

pin 30 gets 12 volts (battery)

pin 87
goes to remote on amp

pin 86
Head unit remote

pin 85
Ground

pin 87a
leave open


----------



## vkrandoff (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks everyone for the input.. pls exuse my ignorance but i have a fairly big power wire for like up to 3000 watts so running the power wire to the fuse box is not a possibility unless a smaller wire like a single speaker wire to the fuse the from the fuse run the big power wire...but is it safe to run from the fuse box to a toggle switch ... and just for knowledge what will this help and how cause i am a little confused like i said pls exuse my ignorance i have been hooking up systems for years in my cars but it has never been this detailed.. i have put toggle switches in cars but on the remote wire for a quick cut off .... but never on a power wire seems a little unfeasable... pls help me to understand... thanks for everyones help..

ps no i don't think they are dvc cause there is only one hook up on the speaker itself... they are like i said the ones they sold at wally world about two years ago ( red cone pretty good sized magnet) it says power peak 1100 watts so the speaker sound pretty good............


----------



## jeepguync (Feb 29, 2008)

you dont need to switch the power wire. and if they are not dvcs then your problem has to be ground or switch like the previous guy said try putting a 5 pin relay in like i described you can do it right at the amp with no additional running of wires you have all you need right there at the amp


----------



## vkrandoff (Feb 29, 2008)

its been a while i bought new kicker tens and the voice coils locked up after the warranty .. so i was stuck with fixing the surround on mt rockford fosgate xlc 15'' sub.. and building a box.. i am haveing the problem again with the amp cutting off.. this time it happened really fast... this sub is only a 200 watt rms with the bass boost and gain turned half way up .. i think it mabe a ground issue but would love some advice .. the ground wire i am useing is speaker wire i used a dual strand of it from a screw in the trunk i sanded it so it was bare metal.. it don't think its the connection spots i think it is to small of gauge of wire ..... could this cause it not to be able to turn the amp up more............ u would figure with a 800 watt peak it would push one 15 400 watt peak sub.. pls pls pls pls help i have put more money into systems in the last 6 mths than just buying 3 new ones . now i don't have that options..... thanks in advance


----------



## primetime32 (Sep 1, 2008)

First off, get the amp checked. Just to be sure its working correctly. Why go through all this trouble if it could be faulty. Second. Check your installation front to back. From your Battery you should have a power line running from the battery thats 4 gauge to either a 100 amp breaker, depending on what your driving for speakers or a 100 amp fuse. From there the power line will run through your firewall safely via a grommet. then go to the back of the car. Now depending on your setup you will have a set of rca coming from the back of the deck along with a remote trigger wire, check connections here. Alot of small pain in the butt problems come from a small connection issue. make sure that if your rcas are at the back of the deck that you wrap a small piece of tape around the metel this could be grounding out here at the deck and putting the deck into protection. Now check the amp. At the back of the amp your gonna have the basics. You will have a 4 gauge power line a remote trigger line set of rcas and a 4 gauge ground. Remember your only as good as your weakest link. if you have a four guage power and a 8 guage ground your only as good as your ground. now if everything to this point is great and your sure move on turn the bass boost off and lower the gain. turn it up a tiny bit and see how long its playing. and adjust till your problem is solved. Let me know if this doesnt work. Finally when you lose your sound is it the sub that shuts off or is it all your sound in ur car?


----------

